

How to Email a Complete Web Page From Any Browser - bengross
http://www.messagingnews.com/onmessage/ben-gross/how-email-complete-web-page-any-browser
Here are the best options I found for emailing full web pages from a browser. My personal favorite is to first clean up the page with the Readability bookmarklet. Please let me know if you have other solutions.
======
bengross
It is common for people I talk to complain that it is a pain to email complete
web pages from most browsers. This article lists are best options I found. My
favorite is to first reformat the page using the Readability bookmarklet.
Please comment if you have other solutions.

